# UK out of EU??



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Many threads speculate about Cyprus leaving euro and EU. Pity I there is no use linking to an article in the biggest Swedish newspaper today morning there it say's that Mr Cameron now opens up for a UK referendum about the UK membership in EU.
What I remember I have seen more then one poll where the UK people say NO to EU

Wonder what the result will be if also the referendum result in a NO


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The issue of UKs membership in the Eu has rumbled on for years and I suspect it will continue to do so for a long time. The fact is that Britain cannot afford to lose the benefits they get from being a member but they are stupid enough to stick rigidly to EU rules while other countries pick and choose which rules they will stick to and which they will ignore. 
Perhaps if the UK were to be less accomodating to every stray who lands lands on their shores, giving handouts and benefits for people to send home to their countries for their familes to build big fancy houses while British citizens live in poverty the coutnry might not be in the state it is in.
There is so much about Cyprus economy at the moment but in fact Britains economy is just as shaky if not more but many Brits choose not to recognise that fact.
The generation that comes after ours will in all probability not recieve any old age pension when they are forced to retire because the welfare system has given all the money away to foreigners.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

the news said Cameron is prepared to consider an EU vote "when the time is right"BBC News - David Cameron 'prepared to consider EU referendum'


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

The time is right for what? That he can be sure he get the answer he wants or....


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The issue of UKs membership in the Eu has rumbled on for years and I suspect it will continue to do so for a long time. The fact is that Britain cannot afford to lose the benefits they get from being a member but they are stupid enough to stick rigidly to EU rules while other countries pick and choose which rules they will stick to and which they will ignore.
> Perhaps if the UK were to be less accomodating to every stray who lands lands on their shores, giving handouts and benefits for people to send home to their countries for their familes to build big fancy houses while British citizens live in poverty the coutnry might not be in the state it is in.
> There is so much about Cyprus economy at the moment but in fact Britains economy is just as shaky if not more but many Brits choose not to recognise that fact.
> The generation that comes after ours will in all probability not recieve any old age pension when they are forced to retire because the welfare system has given all the money away to foreigners.


I dont know what rules you mean others pick and choose and UK stick to but one of the most important is the one about deficit and all countries seem to ignore that one, UK in particular.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont know what rules you mean others pick and choose and UK stick to but one of the most important is the one about deficit and all countries seem to ignore that one, UK in particular.


Dont confuse EU and Eurozone, they are totally different! I am sure UK will not vote to leave the EU, but am certain we will never join the Euro. We will not be controlled nor dictated to by a German government!


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The issue of UKs membership in the Eu has rumbled on for years and I suspect it will continue to do so for a long time. The fact is that Britain cannot afford to lose the benefits they get from being a member but they are stupid enough to stick rigidly to EU rules while other countries pick and choose which rules they will stick to and which they will ignore.
> Perhaps if the UK were to be less accomodating to every stray who lands lands on their shores, giving handouts and benefits for people to send home to their countries for their familes to build big fancy houses while British citizens live in poverty the coutnry might not be in the state it is in.
> There is so much about Cyprus economy at the moment but in fact Britains economy is just as shaky if not more but many Brits choose not to recognise that fact.
> The generation that comes after ours will in all probability not recieve any old age pension when they are forced to retire because the welfare system has given all the money away to foreigners.


Well said! There is far too much influence from outside of our country. This is why we should never join the Euro, unless of course we want to be controlled by Germany!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Pity that noone see that Germany now carries most of the burden in EU. If the people of Germany next election say that we have had enough, then its time to get REALLY worry. 

UK has always gone their own way. Left Hand Drive, No metric system, No Euro, No Schengen, Crazy rules for just visiting the country over a weekend even if you have unlimited permission to stay in EU. Have UK gained anything on this? Less immigrants, more tourists etc.
I just wonder


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> The time is right for what? That he can be sure he get the answer he wants or....


probably


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Pity that noone see that Germany now carries most of the burden in EU. If the people of Germany next election say that we have had enough, then its time to get REALLY worry.
> 
> UK has always gone their own way. Left Hand Drive, No metric system, No Euro, No Schengen, Crazy rules for just visiting the country over a weekend even if you have unlimited permission to stay in EU. Have UK gained anything on this? Less immigrants, more tourists etc.
> I just wonder


Politics is really an issue people should avoid discussing to much as it always leads to a disagreement 
I agree with ots you and disagree with some other points 

Yes Germany is carrying a lot of burden and also has probably the best economy in Europe due to the wya it works. 
Uk being different YES and so what 
steering wheel, I think history shows right hand drive was first although I may be wrong, if visiting the UK is so hard to do why do we have so many illegal immigrants then staying out of the Euro is a + had we been in it then our situtation would be far worse than it is I would say that we stick to more rules than most other european countries I dont see to many brits going to European countries and getting state benefits and housing which happens here and its Brits that are loosing out


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Pity that noone see that Germany now carries most of the burden in EU. If the people of Germany next election say that we have had enough, then its time to get REALLY worry.
> 
> UK has always gone their own way. Left Hand Drive, No metric system, No Euro, No Schengen, Crazy rules for just visiting the country over a weekend even if you have unlimited permission to stay in EU. Have UK gained anything on this? Less immigrants, more tourists etc.
> I just wonder


Nope, just the opposite. More immigrants, fewer tourists.
The immigrants all just pass through countries like France heading for the Uk as they know that the British government is stupid enough to give them benefits as soon as they get off the plane or the ferry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

deks36 said:


> Politics is really an issue people should avoid discussing to much as it always leads to a disagreement
> I agree with ots you and disagree with some other points
> 
> Yes Germany is carrying a lot of burden and also has probably the best economy in Europe due to the wya it works.
> ...


I meet Brits now and then here in Germany going on benefits as unemployed when we are looking for employees. Every country offer their EU immigrants the same benefits that it offers its own citizens when they have a permission to stay. That is EU rule.

In Germany that means about 500 euro +rent for 2 persons. Per Month.

About visiting my wife has to fill in 10 pages of VISA application plus pay a huge fee just to visit Dorset for a weekend. She has an unlimited permission to stay in Schengen but she is not a EU citizen. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree that is ridiculous. As the wife of an EU citizen she should have the rights as you do.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> About visiting my wife has to fill in 10 pages of VISA application plus pay a huge fee just to visit Dorset for a weekend. *She has an unlimited permission to stay in Schengen but she is not a EU citizen. This is ridiculous*.


I agree but it's always the law abiders that suffer for the rest
as for benefit NOT all EU countries adhere to the benefit rules 
tkae Cyprus for example its my understanding if I was to get off the plane and head for the social security office I would get nothing as I havent contributed to the Cyprus benefit system which is how it should be 
and the sooner the UK and other countries start adopting this then the sooner illegal imigrants will stop trying to get in to these countries


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

If you get of the plane in Frankfurt and head for the social office you would be sent home with the words, social benefits you can get in your homecountry.

This is also the EU legislation. So Cyprus is following it perfectly and so do Germany. If UK is not, its a UK problem


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

I am confused now earlier you said Germany gives benefit to those with an Eu right to it then you say only if you have contributed. 
I dont know the rules on benefits and who can claim what and where as I don't claim benefits I work for a living The UK has a massive problem with foreigners claiming off the state which the people of Britain need to stand up and say enough. If leaving the EU brings this then I am for it even though economically we will suffer dramactically.

from what I read on your comments I just think you have a real issue with Brits as all your comments seem to be negative towards Britain and brits in general


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> If you get of the plane in Frankfurt and head for the social office you would be sent home with the words, social benefits you can get in your homecountry.
> 
> This is also the EU legislation. So Cyprus is following it perfectly and so do Germany. If UK is not, its a UK problem


I agree it is UKs problem. As long as it is so easy for every stray who ends up in the country to get benefits, health care, housing, etc Eastern Europeans and every other economic refugee will take dvantage and continue to bleed the country dry. It is the young British people and the older people like my mother who are suffering as they are unable to get the help they need as the moeny is running out. It is time the UK government got tough, stopped handing our hard earned taxes to these parasites and looked after their own people.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I agree it is UKs problem. As long as it is so easy for every stray who ends up in the country to get benefits, health care, housing, etc Eastern Europeans and every other economic refugee will take dvantage and continue to bleed the country dry. It is the young British people and the older people like my mother who are suffering as they are unable to get the help they need as the moeny is running out. It is time the UK government got tough, stopped handing our hard earned taxes to these parasites and looked after their own people.


here here 

anyway back to topic 
UK isn't leaving the EU yet though Mr Cameroon will offer a referendum 
I expect at a time when he thinks the vote will go his way. 
For what its worth I think we sure stay in the EU but maybe we should just cherry pick the good bits like others do


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

We sort this out.

First about the benefits. I have not said anything about "only if you have contributed" But if you come on a plane and have not been in the country before you will get the same answer in all eu countries. As long as you have not been in the country for more then 90 days you are considered as tourist and have no rights to benefits. If you are there more then 90 days you have to have a permission to stay. This permission you get if you can show that you can take care of your self, working or have other means of survival. 
In Cyprus it say if you have contributed to the social fund you have the right. This you do if you work as employee or self employed. If you have other means you dont need the benefits.

About not liking Brits its ofc not true either. But what I dont like is all this grooning over the own siuation. Noone from the outside has caused the UK problems. Noone outside UK is to blame. The players of "The Financial Center of Europe" is to blame, together with a number of governments, like in all other countries in the world.

Then I must say that your countries military expences does not help either

I have lived in many parts of the world and seen a lot. I surely dont dislike any group of people. But I dislike individuals. Fanatic right or leftwings, terrorists on all sides, rasists, homofobics and many others. But they are all in minority. I am a very positive person that believe in mankind.

I have lived in Germany the last 6 years and run a company here. the only staff(drivers) we have been able to get is older Germans and east europeans. The young Germans are not interested to work, only earn money. Perhaps it is the same in UK? for sure its the same in Sweden. And in Cyprus

And a final remark about Eastern Europe. Dont forget that Poland is the only EU member that has gone through this financial crisis with a GDP growth during every year


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Finacially I think the whole world is screwed, money was to easy to get and now we are all paying the price 
Military expense? i think I know where thats going so lets just make a remark about previous times the UK military expense in times gone by has been to the benefit of the whole world and largely to Europe 
present day possible we should be putting that money to good use back at home 
but some of the world problems do need outside help, it would be nice if some other countries dug in and helped out and possible it would be very good for thr the UK to maybe once sit one out and let another country sort it .

Sadly there is good and bad in all nations its the way of the world


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree Vegaander,:clap2: if it wasn't for some of these immigrants doing these jobs, they wouldn't get done! A lot of the young British also just want money, thinking the world owes them a favour and that it is fine to do nothing and get paid for it. You will find a lot of employers will say that the east europeans plus other immigrants work hard, turn up everyday and get low pay and that the english ones are the opposite. 
All the Best.
Pam.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

This is a Politician who 'shoots from the hip' regarding the UK/€U.

Why do I post this on here? - because he speaks for all of €urope:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

He definetly does not speek for me. Luckily he is quite alone with his extreemism


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

I haven't played it and have no desire to. Maybe I don't get it but I fail to see why a party who's politics want the UK out of Europe, has people serving as politicans in a European parliment,
to me thats double standards. Mind you they are all in it for themselves, so they get paid a good wage to sit on a euro parliment while telling us in the UK they want Britain out of europe.

thats just wrong.


----------

